# Flashing Tilefish



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Did anyone end up buying the flashing tilefish at SUM this weekend? I saw this fish trying to eat stuff floating around and at the same time change colors!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

How much did they want for it? Awesome looking fish


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

They wanted 75 for it. It was fat and looked alert. I wonder if it's still there....


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I was reading up on it. Best to have it in a tank by itself! And it flashes when it is stressed so if you want a happy fish no flashing.

but still.....


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

They're supposed to be kept in pairs. There's a theory that the color shifting is like when fairy wrasses flash to attract the female. It's something to see this fish change color. It's intense! I saw it turn from blue to green to yellow. Insane!!!


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

hmm. I was reading up on them at reef central. Hard to keep!


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

If someone on this forum got them please post some pics


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

youtube it.... there are 3 nice vids


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Make sure you have a covered tank if you get it. It will jump.


----------



## KG20 (Aug 13, 2011)

Tim said:


> hmm. I was reading up on them at reef central. Hard to keep!


i love challenging fish. its much more rewarding in the end


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

You can try the purple tilefish. Very difficult to make them start to eat and can jump like over 3 ft.

I have 3 of them


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

Will they get along with purple firefish?

love the look~! I am trying to build up a list of fish I want for my next tank as my list is a bit scant. I love the colours.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Well I'll be a monkey's uncle...too cool! thanks for posting.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Tim said:


> Will they get along with purple firefish?
> 
> love the look~! I am trying to build up a list of fish I want for my next tank as my list is a bit scant. I love the colours.


I believe most tilefish species can get along if the tank is big enough. I used to have one blue head tilefish as well and it got along with the purple.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

notclear said:


> You can try the purple tilefish. Very difficult to make them start to eat and can jump like over 3 ft.
> 
> I have 3 of them


The one a SUM i think was a winner, it was chasing floating bits and definitely wanted to eat. It was fat too.

I remember seeing a purple tilefish there too.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

that is cool as hell


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

This is at SUM again this week!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I keep seeing should be kept in pairs thrown around a lot.

Is this true or false?


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

I've read that the flashing is a fear response. They also say that these should be kept in pairs as the flashing is similar to fairy wrasses to attract a female.


----------

